

Ask HN: funniest amazon review ever... - man_bear_pig

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound&#x2F;product-reviews&#x2F;B000EVQWKC&#x2F;ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1<p>i almost shit in my pants laughing reading this review.
======
BMarkmann
Some of these are pretty funny:
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/annanorth/the-26-best-amazon-
reviews...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/annanorth/the-26-best-amazon-reviews-of-
all-time)

Not sure this is HN material, but... whatever.

------
rholdy
[http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-
Sugarless-5-Pound/p...](http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-
Sugarless-5-Pound/product-
reviews/B000EVQWKC/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1)

------
Choronzon
This one.
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R2X2TB3S4O5I60](http://www.amazon.com/review/R2X2TB3S4O5I60)

